# Senko, Tube, Fluke fisherman and Saltwater plastic guys



## HOIST-N-HAWGS (Feb 4, 2009)

Saw these at the fishing expo a few years back. I though it was a great idea. Though, I stopped useing Senko type baits, these may change my mind. They had 10lb wieghts hanging from them on 25lb test line, not one tare in any of them.
Check-em out


https://www.lakeresourcesgroup.com/LRG.aspx


----------

